# Ordner wechseln wie bei chdir



## scooterJava (22. Jan 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im Programm zu einem anderen Ordner zu wechseln (unter Java 5)? Ich kenne bisher nur diese:

```
public static void chdir( String directory )
	{
		if ( directory != null )
		{
			System.setProperty( "user.dir" , directory );
		}
	}
```
(Den "echten" Arbeitsordner, also den des laufenden Programm, sichere ich mir natürlich vorher.)


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2009)

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste. AFAIK ist user.dir übrigens ein Read-Only Property, das hat also nicht wirklich eine Auswirkung.


----------



## Ebenius (22. Jan 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AFAIK ist user.dir übrigens ein Read-Only Property, das hat also nicht wirklich eine Auswirkung.



Ist falsch. 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(new File("a.test").getAbsoluteFile());
System.setProperty("user.dir", "/home/ebenius");
System.out.println(new File("a.test").getAbsoluteFile());
```



			
				Dieses Programm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /home/ebenius/devel/workspace/Playground/a.test
> /home/ebenius/a.test


----------



## scooterJava (23. Jan 2009)

Da gebe ich Ebenius recht. AFAIK ist vorgeschlagen, die Properties, speziell diese, read-only zu machen. Vielleicht schon in Java 7 verwirklicht. Zugleich ist aber auch vorgeschlagen worden, eine dem chdir() gleiche Methode aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Jan 2009)

Moin,

das ist ja interessant ... unter "user.dir" verstand ich eigentlich immer das Directory des Users ... schön das es das Programmverzeichnis ist  ???:L 

hand, mogel

PS&IMO: "user.dir" hat immer auf "~" zu verweisen


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2009)

mogel,

wohin sollte denn dann user.home zeigen?


----------



## Verjigorm (23. Jan 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mogel,
> 
> wohin sollte denn dann user.home zeigen?



Da wo dein Haus wohnt und dein Bett schläft


----------

